# where the hell can I buy a kids life jacket round here?



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been to bath narrowboats with no success.  Suggestions?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.hotribs.com/03press/155-avonlifejacket/avon.asp

Get one for your grown up guests with chests too


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2009)

Might need to get over to bristol - there's Wet and Windy and a few others.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 28, 2009)

Decathalon. Think it's a long way for you though, but good price on lifejackets/buoyancy aids you will like. 
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/


----------

